# Suggested first HD TV shows to try for a HDTV rookie ?



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Christmas Day will see the box opened on my first HDTV (42 inch LCD 1080P). I switched from Dish to TW Cable a couple of years ago, sorry DBS fans  I may also see if my little antenna can pick up any OTA stations.

I have been a member of this forum for many years and trust the opinions of people here. Are there any TV shows or particular channels that you would suggest for a really good demo of HDTV quality?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

HD Theater - Check out Sunrise Earth.
CBS for the CSI genre. CSI Miami is very Kodachrome like with very brilliant colors
Palladia for its concert videos
Discovery HD has a number of good shows that you may be familiar with.
Basketball on TNTHD or ESPNHD
NFL Football on ESPNHD, NBC, Fox or CBS.


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

just watch any show that you regularly watch and you will be amazed. HDnet has some pretty good shows.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I suggest any HD sporting event, HD Theatre, or HD Net.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Any major sporting event. 

To really appreciate it, watch the first 5 or 10 minutes in 480i then rewind and watch it again in 1080i.


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

If you can catch an episode of Planet Earth in HD, you'll be amazed.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I agree that Planet Earth is probably the ultimate, but you really need to see it on Blu-Ray to really appreciate the quality of the picture.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

You'll appreciate anything in HD. But the benefit of HD is most noticeable with sports and nature shows. SD is especially bad with this type of programming, so the switch to HD will be a huge improvement.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

If you have SD and HD for the same channel, try switching back and forth during a football game. You will be amazed at what you were "missing"


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Get a good DVD and a 7.1 surround system with it. Skip the broadcast HD. Nothing fantastic there.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

jkane said:


> Get a good DVD and a 7.1 surround system with it. Skip the broadcast HD. Nothing fantastic there.


Actually, there are a few broadcast shows that make really outstanding use of a good multi-channel surround sound system. The sound on Numbers is usually very well done.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

jkane said:


> Get a good DVD and a 7.1 surround system with it. Skip the broadcast HD. Nothing fantastic there.


DVD? Why not get a good VCR?

Get Blu


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

JeffChap said:


> If you can catch an episode of Planet Earth in HD, you'll be amazed.


Just saw a promo: Discovery HD is showing Planet Earth again with 3 or 4 episodes Sunday (12/28/08) night!


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

CSI-Miami discribed as HD porn. not the best story but the scenory is great. try picking up on Antenna.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I know the VHS comment was humor. I laughed.

Let me explain why I say DVD. If you have OTA HD, go for it! It's fantastic. But satellite HD is not so good. The compression leaves what I call "rings" or halos around everything. I am not at all impressed with very many shows from the dish. I prefer local OTA by far. If I really want to show off my TV, I will put in a standard DVD, not even blu-ray, since it looks better than most HD dish shows. I don't have blu-ray yet, as I am starting to watch less TV anyhow. I can't say if it's better than vhs or not.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

What you're describing ("rings") is called EE (edge enhancement). Depends on the provider, I guess. I can't tell the difference between OTA and HD locals with D*'s Mpeg4 stations.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> What you're describing ("rings") is called EE (edge enhancement). Depends on the provider, I guess. I can't tell the difference between OTA and HD locals with D*'s Mpeg4 stations.


And the GP may want to check his TV settings; most sets let you select from several levels of edge enhancement - maybe the setting is different on the inputs he's using for his DVD player and his DTV receiver.


----------

